# Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele



## PCGH-Redaktion (30. Dezember 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*

					Laut Frank-Jürgen Weise, Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit, sollten Menschen in ihrer Freizeit lieber einen IT-Kurs belegen oder Englisch lernen, als Computerspiele zu spielen. Als Grund gab er den bevorstehenden digitalen Wandel der deutschen Wirtschaft an, dessen Entwicklung nicht mehr aufzuhalten sei. In Zukunft müsse man bereit sein, sich in Eigeninitiative fortzubilden.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*



> *In Zukunft müsse man bereit sein, sich in Eigeninitiative fortzubilden.*


Das ist schon längst Realität. Die Zeiten, in denen man einen Beruf erlernt und bis zur Rente immer nur das selbe macht, sind vorbei.


----------



## efdev (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*

Und jetzt soll ich nur noch lernen und meine Freizeit der Arbeit opfern? 
Das ist zumindest das erste was mir bei der Überschrift in den Kopf kam scheiß auf Freizeit sei ein guter Arbeiter  

Wobei das in Eigeninitiative weiterbilden doch in den meisten Berufen nichts neues ist, selbst nen Elektroniker macht weiter Kurse/Zertifikate für allen möglichen Gedöns und das Lernen für die Prüfungen nicht auf der Arbeit passiert ist jetzt auch nichts neues 

So wird es in den meisten Berufen doch aktuell schon aussehen.


----------



## DeiNaGoN (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*

Diese dezente Ironie wird dem Herrn Weise wohl entgangen sein. Denn wenn man Computerspiele halbwegs ernsthaft betreibt, dann gilt folgendes:

Computerspiele = IT-Kurs + Englisch lernen.


----------



## aloha84 (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*

Nicht unbedingt.
Es gibt genug Leute die sogar am pc spielen, die nicht in der Lage sind z.b.: einen Treiber selber auszuwählen und zu installieren.

"Mein overwatch bringt immer einen Fehler!"
-- ok welches Betriebssystem verwendest du?--
"Na Windows!"

Gibts alles.


----------



## nikon87 (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*

Da sieht man mal wieder wie weit entfernt diese "Oberen" doch von der "normalen arbeitenden Schicht" sind. Da werden irgendwelche schwachsinnigen Dinge dahergeblubbert die schon seit Jahren so "Standard" sind. Da hat es der Herr Weise aber auch leicht - er musste nur irgendwann mal lernen seinen geistigen Dünnpfiff ordentlich zu verkaufen und seitdem schaukelt er sich die Eier. Noch nie in seinem Leben selbst "richtig" gearbeitet aber der Meinung sein darüber urteilen zu können. Volltrottel...mehr fällt einem da nicht ein.

Vielleicht sollte die BfA mal lieber drüber nachdenken, warum man diesem Krebsgeschwür namens Zeitarbeit im eigenen Jobcenter auch noch eine Plattform bietet? Oder den ach so netten und nur um das Wohl der Arbeitnehmer bemühten "Jobagenten" Zugriff auf die Datenbanken gewährt? Da werden die Leute an Zeitarbeitsfirmen vermittelt und dann wundert sich das Amt wenn der Vermittelte 2-3 Monate später wieder auf der Matte steht (weil er eben nicht mehr gebraucht wird) oder trotz dessen er jetzt arbeitet immernoch staatl. Unterstützung braucht weil er einen Scheissdreck verdient. Und die ach so netten Vermittlungsfirmen stopfen sich die Taschen voll.

Weiterbildungen, damit man seinen Job auch in Zukunft richtig erledigen kann und nicht irgendwann überholt wird, musste auch schon mein Opa in seiner Freizeit machen. Außerdem sollte man sich mMn schon einfach auch persönlich für Neuerungen in der eigenen Branche interessieren, sonst hat man wohl grundsätzlich den falschen Job gewählt.

Wie auch immer...ich geh mal weiter Computerspiele MACHEN...

P.S.: Ich glaube jemand der zuhause Computerspiele "macht" (also das was das Wort eigentlich bedeutet), der wird kein Problem mit Arbeitslosigkeit oder zu wenig IT-/Englischkenntnisse haben. Entwickler/Programmierer werden doch überall gesucht, verdienen nicht schlecht und Englisch ist da absolutes Muss. Ich verstehe nicht was der Herr Weise gegen diese Berufsgruppe hat...

P.P.S.: Dazu muss man dann auch noch sagen, dass sich die BfA in Sachen "Modernisierung" mal an die eigene Nase fassen sollte. Die Damen und Herren die da an den Schaltern und Schreibtischen sitzen haben doch selbst oftmals keinerlei Ahnung wie man einen Computer bzw. die eigenen internen Programme/Tools korrekt verwendet, geschweige denn dass die Ihre Arbeit machen wie sie sollen. Die haben ja selbst teilweise keine Ahnung was sie da eigentlich machen, zumindest kommt es einem so vor wenn man mit denen was zu tun hat.


----------



## Sly84 (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*

Englisch lernen tut man in der Tat mit Games in einem gewissen Rahmen. Hilft zumindest bei Erweiterung der Englischkenntnisse in Richtung fließend/verhandlungssicher. Business English erlernt man dann aber nur durch Ausbildung, Unikurse oder in der Freizeit belegten Kursen.  IT erlernst du durch Games nicht wirklich. Office, SAP, DATEV etc. erlernt man dann doch eher durch Ausbildung, Praktika oder entsprechende Kurse. Die Aussagen von Weise sind daher schon richtig, allerdings auch nicht wirklich was neues und überraschendes. Die Diskussion entsteht doch nur weil es auf Seiten wie Gamestar, Pcgameshardware etc. steht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*

Dann sollte die Bundesanstalt zuerst mal selbst mit einem guten Beispiel vorangehen und nicht sinnlose, veraltete Maßnahmen anbieten bzw. Arbeitslosen oder die die davon bedroht sind sinnvolle Kurse anzubieten anstatt Menschen in die schlecht bezahlte Zeitarbeit zu prügeln.  Auch kann nicht jeder der es gerne möchte Kurse aus eigener Tasche zahlen und nicht jeder der am PC spielt ist ein notorischer Zocker


----------



## Two-Face (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*



DeiNaGoN schrieb:


> Computerspiele = IT-Kurs + Englisch lernen.


Sorry, aber Programmieren sowie allgemeine und erweiterte PC und -Netzwerkkenntnisse lernst du garantiert nicht durch Computerspielen.


----------



## Zero-11 (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*

Recht hat er.


----------



## bschicht86 (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Sorry, aber Programmieren sowie allgemeine und erweiterte PC und -Netzwerkkenntnisse lernst du garantiert nicht durch Computerspielen.



Da war es damals mit alten Games aber besser, die man vorher noch mühsam in den C64 oder Amiga "einhämmern" musste. (Spielebeispiele aus Heftoder Handbuch) Oder die paar Spiele, die bei QBasic dabei waren. Konnte man den Text lesen, konnte man das Spiel nach Gutdünken "tunen".


----------



## DKK007 (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*

Englisch sollte doch heute jeder in der Schule haben. Dazu dann meistens noch Französisch oder Russisch. 
Und einen IT-Kurs brauch wohl auch keiner mehr der hier im Forum angemeldet ist.


----------



## Sly84 (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Dann sollte die Bundesanstalt zuerst mal selbst mit einem guten Beispiel vorangehen und nicht sinnlose, veraltete Maßnahmen anbieten bzw. Arbeitslosen oder die die davon bedroht sind sinnvolle Kurse anzubieten anstatt Menschen in die schlecht bezahlte Zeitarbeit zu prügeln.  Auch kann nicht jeder der es gerne möchte Kurse aus eigener Tasche zahlen und nicht jeder der am PC spielt ist ein notorischer Zocker


Das die angebotenen Maßnahmen u.ä. verbesserungsfähig sind, da hast du definitiv Recht.  Auch die von dir angesprochenen Kosten der Kurse stellen ein Problem dar. Insbesondere Kurse die bsp. SAP zum Thema haben und evtl. auch ein Zertifikat umfassen sind sehr teuer. Allerdings spricht Weise ja auch von Eigeninitiative. Dies umfasst aber auch, dass wenn man z.B. studiert und an der Uni Kurse in Business English, Office, DATEV, SAP etc. angeboten werden, so ist es doch eine Überlegung wert sich für diese anzumelden. Ich interpretier seine Aussagen auch nicht so, dass jeder der zockt ein notorischer Zocker ist oder das man überhaupt nicht mehr zocken sollte.  Man soll halt nur ein wenig der Freizeit für Weiter- und Fortbildungen nutzen. Wenn ich mir so Reportagen über Japan und China hinsichtlich der Schulzeit anseh, da ist das hier bei uns in Deutschland wie im Paradies. Das Problem ist halt nur, dass wir es so gewohnt sind und nicht anders kennen und solche Veränderungen fallen einem dementsprechend schwer.


----------



## idge (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*

Wir haben nen Aushilfshausmeister, der vor nem halben Jahr noch vom Amt auf nen IT-Kurs geschickt wurde, Office etc. Bewerbung schreiben am Computer halt. 
Er ist Analphabet (war bekannt) - trotzdem musste er dahin sonst Kürzung des ALG.
Dieser Kurs kostet ca 2500€ (pro Teilnehmer, ca. 20 Leute). Am Ende hatte ihm dann die Kursleiterin die Bewerbung geschrieben und diese dann auch selbst bewertet 

Immerhin hat er jetzt nen schönes Zeugnis, was er nicht lesen kann. Aber seiner IT-Bildung ist genüge getan worden!


----------



## Two-Face (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*



idge schrieb:


> Wir haben nen Aushilfshausmeister, der vor nem halben Jahr noch vom Amt auf nen IT-Kurs geschickt wurde, Office etc. Bewerbung schreiben am Computer halt.
> Er ist Analphabet (war bekannt) - trotzdem musste er dahin sonst Kürzung des ALG.
> Dieser Kurs kostet ca 2500€ (pro Teilnehmer, ca. 20 Leute). Am Ende hatte ihm dann die Kursleiterin die Bewerbung geschrieben und diese dann auch selbst bewertet
> 
> Immerhin hat er jetzt nen schönes Zeugnis, was er nicht lesen kann. Aber seiner IT-Bildung ist genüge getan worden!


Typisch Arbeitsamt eben.


----------



## DKK007 (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*



idge schrieb:


> Wir haben nen Aushilfshausmeister, der vor nem halben Jahr noch vom Amt auf nen IT-Kurs geschickt wurde, Office etc. Bewerbung schreiben am Computer halt.



Wobei das ja eher kaum die IT-Bildung ist, die für neue technische Geräte und Berufe gebraucht wird, die mit Industrie 4.0 gemeint sind. Office braucht ja wohl schon heute jeder. Entsprechende Kurse gibt es ja auch schon seit über 10 Jahren.


----------



## Freakless08 (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*



DeiNaGoN schrieb:


> Diese dezente Ironie wird dem Herrn Weise wohl entgangen sein. Denn wenn man Computerspiele halbwegs ernsthaft betreibt, dann gilt folgendes:
> 
> Computerspiele = IT-Kurs + Englisch lernen.


Klar.
 Durch Candy Crush, Battlefield und Co. lernt man Pyton, C, C++, Go, Java, HTML, PHP,  ...


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Klar.
> Durch Candy Crush, Battlefield und Co. lernt man Pyton, C, C++, Go, Java, HTML, PHP,  ...


 Wenn man Cheaten will schon  Aber es gibt ja durchaus viele Spiele in denen man zumindest Scripten lernen kann (z.B Lua). Die Medienkompetenz wird durch das Troubleshooting, wenn mal wieder das frisch gekaufte Spiel nicht läuft, verbessert  
Da lernt man auch fix das OC neu zu installieren oder Updates manuel zu verwalten.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*



> Auch die Bundesagentur sieht sich selbst in der Pflicht und bereitet sich im Rahmen eines Modellprojekts vor



Das ich zum Jahresende noch so ein guten Witz, das ist echt der Hammer.
Die Bundesagentur für Arbeit sagt zu 99% der Job dem man hat ist vermittelbar, selbst wenn man über 10.k Absagen erhalten hat.
Deutschland wird niemals die Digitale Wende schaffen.


----------



## BiJay (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Sorry, aber Programmieren sowie allgemeine und erweiterte PC und -Netzwerkkenntnisse lernst du garantiert nicht durch Computerspielen.


Human Resource Machine bietet einen guten Einstieg in das Programmieren und es gibt dann noch etliche andere Spiele, die erweiterte Problemlösung durch Programmieren erfordern, wie z.B. Shenzhen I/O. Gerade durch das Interesse an Computerspiele kann man auch leicht ans Programmieren kommen. Das fängt vielleicht durch leichte ini-Modifikation an und geht dann durch Modding vielleicht sogar in das Entwickeln eigener Spiele über. Durch selbständige Poblemlösungen der doch etlichen Bugs heutiger Spiele wird man auch mehr vertraut mit dem Betriebssystem und Treibern. Hinzu kommt vielleicht dann noch das Erstellen von Excel-Tabellen für Spiele, die doch etwas komplexer sind. Die Liste könnte man noch eine Weile weiterführen. Gerade von Leuten, die Computerspiele spielen, kann man generell ein höheres IT-Verständnis erwarten als von Leuten, die wohl nur auf Facebook unterwegs sind oder sich mit Handy-/Konsolenspielen rumschlagen.

Auch das Englisch-Lernen kann man gut mit der Freizeit verbinden. Guckt man die Serien eben mal im englischen Originalton oder wechselt zum englischen Wikipedia, wenn man etwas nachschlägt. Gerade die jüngeren Leute lernen in ihren Freizeitaktivitäten oft mehr Englisch als in der Schule.


----------



## Brainwaver (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Sorry, aber Programmieren sowie allgemeine und erweiterte PC und -Netzwerkkenntnisse lernst du garantiert nicht durch Computerspielen.


Spieler -> Modder ->Computerspiele Entwickler ist oft der Werdegang in der Computerspieleindustrie.
Mal ganz davon abgesehen das das Computerspielen eine Freizeitbeschäftigung ist und der gute Herr niemand zu sagen hat was er nach der Arbeit zu tun hat.
Vielleicht will er ja nächstens noch Urlaubsreisen verbieten weil man ja in der gleichen Zeit auch seine IT Kentnisse verbessern könnte.


----------



## Freakless08 (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Wenn man Cheaten will schon


Klar gibt schließlich nicht schon genügend zu kaufen.


> Aber es gibt ja durchaus viele Spiele in denen man zumindest Scripten lernen kann (z.B Lua). Die Medienkompetenz wird durch das Troubleshooting, wenn mal wieder das frisch gekaufte Spiel nicht läuft, verbessert


Da wäre das nutzen von Linux und mithelfen bei Distributionen wohl besser geeignet. Nicht nur das die Person dann mehr von Computern lernt, sondern dabei geleichzeitig auch allen anderen (z.B. Patches für Probleme) statt einfach nur irgendwas im Treiber oder auf dem Desktop zusammenzuklicken. Alternativ Anleitungen übersetzen (z.B. Wiki)



> Da lernt man auch fix das OS neu zu installieren oder Updates manuel zu verwalten.


Woha... Voll die PC Profis... Programme installieren indem man einfach auf Weiter klickt und ein paar Einstellungen zusammenklicken.... einseins11!!eins!11


... und das schreibe sogar ich als Windows 10 User und Fan, wo man eigentlich garnichts mehr am PC machen muss weil einem Windows alles abnimmt.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Da wäre das nutzen von Linux und mithelfen bei Distributionen wohl besser geeignet. Nicht nur das die Person dann mehr von Computern lernt, sondern dabei geleichzeitig auch allen anderen (z.B. Patches für Probleme) statt einfach nur irgendwas im Treiber oder auf dem Desktop zusammenzuklicken.
> 
> 
> Woha... Voll die PC Profis... Programme installieren indem man einfach auf Weiter klickt und ein paar Einstellungen zusammenklicken.... einseins11!!eins!11


Der Großteil kann ja nicht mal das, das ist ja das Problem, ich habe einen ehemaligen Arbeitskollegen (wir sind inzwischen auch echt gut befreundet) der Mitte 50 ist und als ich ihm seine beiden Rechner wieder fit gemacht habe, stand er da und ich kam mir vor wie ein Zauberer. Und so sieht das mit dem Großteil eben halt aus.


----------



## h_tobi (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*



nikon87 schrieb:


> Da sieht man mal wieder wie weit entfernt diese "Oberen" doch von der "normalen arbeitenden Schicht" sind. Da werden irgendwelche schwachsinnigen Dinge dahergeblubbert die schon seit Jahren so "Standard" sind. Da hat es der Herr Weise aber auch leicht - er musste nur irgendwann mal lernen seinen geistigen Dünnpfiff ordentlich zu verkaufen und seitdem schaukelt er sich die Eier. Noch nie in seinem Leben selbst "richtig" gearbeitet aber der Meinung sein darüber urteilen zu können. Volltrottel...mehr fällt einem da nicht ein.
> 
> .......................................
> 
> P.P.S.: Dazu muss man dann auch noch sagen, dass sich die BfA in Sachen "Modernisierung" mal an die eigene Nase fassen sollte. Die Damen und Herren die da an den Schaltern und Schreibtischen sitzen haben doch selbst oftmals keinerlei Ahnung wie man einen Computer bzw. die eigenen internen Programme/Tools korrekt verwendet, geschweige denn dass die Ihre Arbeit machen wie sie sollen. Die haben ja selbst teilweise keine Ahnung was sie da eigentlich machen, zumindest kommt es einem so vor wenn man mit denen was zu tun hat.




Bin da auch deiner Meinung, wenn ich dann sehe, was die meisten Kurse vom Arbeitsamt taugen..... 

So bekommt man auch die Arbeitslosen aus der Statistik raus denn: Lehrgang = nicht arbeitslos.


----------



## ITZetteus (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*

Und was ist dann das ende vom Lied. Ein schnell Kurs in IT und Englisch. Und bumms kann das liebe Arbeitsamt viele Leute in irgend ein Callcenter stecken. Wo sie dann mit vor gefertigten antworten, Menschen helfen dürfen die Probleme mit Ihrer Technik haben. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Healrox (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*

So wie es schon gesagt wurde: früher war es nicht so einfach, ein Spiel zum laufen zu kriegen.
Meine Hochzeit war zu 486er Zeiten, kurz vor Win95. Was wir da OS- u d Hardwaretechnisch drauf hatten! Da hätten wir so einen EDV Dödel aus der Volkshochschule ausgelacht.
Heute ist es zu einfach, ein Spiel auf dem PC zum laufen zu kriegen. Wobei das natürlich besser ist.

Aber er hat natürlich recht. Anstatt zu Zocken, könnte man sich durchaus bilden. Oder einfach mal ein Buch lesen.
Aber das bleibt jedem selbst überlassen.
Und anders rum lohnt es sich auch zu fragen: Muss die Krankenschwester wilde spreadsheets in Exel programmieren können?
Hilft es dem Busfahrer zu wissen, wann MS Win8 nicht mehr unterstützt?


----------



## Two-Face (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*



Brainwaver schrieb:


> Spieler -> Modder ->Computerspiele Entwickler ist oft der Werdegang in der Computerspieleindustrie.
> Mal ganz davon abgesehen das das Computerspielen eine Freizeitbeschäftigung ist und der gute Herr niemand zu sagen hat was er nach der Arbeit zu tun hat.
> Vielleicht will er ja nächstens noch Urlaubsreisen verbieten weil man ja in der gleichen Zeit auch seine IT Kentnisse verbessern könnte.


Weil auch jeder Computerspieler zu modden anfängt.
Und wo schreibt "der gute Herr", wie jemand seine Freizeit zu verbringen hat? Sorry, ich interpretiere das ein bisschen anders.


----------



## The-GeForce (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*

Tja, würden unsere Schulen ein vernünftiges Bildungsangebot zur Verfügung stellen, bei der Einschulung der Kinder eine gemeinsame Sprachbasis in der Klasse existieren (im besten Fall sogar die deutsche Sprache) und das Angebot der Bundesagentur für Arbeit über Kurse des Umfangs "so schalten Sie einen Computer ein und wieder aus" hinaus gehen, dann könnte das glatt was werden.

Ich verdanke meine im massiv international geprägten Geschäftsumfeld erprobten Englischkenntnisse nicht zuletzt dem Aufwachsen mit Computerspielen. Da sagte der Hauptcharakter einen Satz den ich nicht verstand, schon zückte ich das Wörterbuch und hab mir den Spaß übersetzt. Viele Redewendungen, die sonst nur Muttersprachler kennen, weil sie nicht im deutschen Denglischunterricht vorkommen, verdanke ich der Musik- und/oder Spieleindustrie. Hat mir folglich nicht geschadet.
Was der Kompetenzbolzen der BA mal wieder zu vergessen (bzw. von der eigenen Arbeit nicht zu kennen) scheint, ist das Phänomen der Überforderung. Vor vielen Jahren hielt ich CoD Spieler noch grundsätzlich für hirngeschädigte Idioten. Heute spiele ich es selbst in Zeiten, in denen ich 50-Stunden-Wochen hinlege. Da kommt es an manchem Abend durchaus vor, dass ich zur Entspannung gerade das Telefonbuch gebügelt und mit Hilfe meiner Hemden eine Pizza bestellt habe (hier wurde übertrieben, Pizza mache ich meist komplett selbst, meine Hemden sind bügelfrei und ein Telefonbuch kenne ich nur noch aus der Radiowerbung der gelben Seiten). Da kommt einem so ein "Brain Off" Spiel gerade recht.
Da Liste der Branchen, deren Mitarbeiter schlecht verdienen aber gleichzeitig Zeit ohne Ende haben, und damit einhergebend die Kraft sich sinnvoll weiterzubilden, ist erschreckend kurz. Und jene Jobs, auf die dies zutrifft, sind meist von Individuen besetzt, die damit recht happy sind. Alle anderen haben sich nämlich bereits in Eigenregie weitergebildung.

Aber was hat die BA den zu meckern? Solange man die Zahl der Arbeitslosen dadurch niedrig hält, dass man Langzeitarbeitslose in sinnfreie Weiterbildungskurse schreibt oder ähnliche dubiose Techniken anwendet, ist Deutschland doch in top Form. Dass unsere Abiturienten so hell sind wie ein nasses Streichholz aber jeder garantiert Germanistik studieren kann sagt wohl alles. Ich frag mich jeden Tag auf ein neues, wenn ich die Jugend von heute aus nächster Nähe sehe, wer davon mal meine Rente bezahlen soll oder wie lange ich arbeiten muss um deren Hartz 4 bzw. Aufstockung zu bezahlen. Denn für mehr als eine Anstellung als Roggenbrot sehe ich da oft eher wenig Chancen.


----------



## shorty1990 (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*

Also ich habe meine Englisch Kenntnisse garantiert nicht dem Schulunterricht(oder Kursen) zu verdanken. Dafür muss ich mich eher bei CCP-Games bzw. Eve-Online und der dadurch resultierenden Mumble/Teamspeak Nutzung auf englischsprachigen Servern bedanken. Sicherlich wird man durch Gaming kein PC-Poweruser. Jedoch kann Gaming ein wunderbarer Einstieg dafür sein, sich mehr für die Thematik der "Informationstechnik" zu interressieren. Sobald die Interesse da ist, kommt der Rest doch ganz automatisch mit der Zeit von selbst. Ein "PC-Kurs" bei dem wie oft nach "Schema F" gezeigt wird, wie man Programm X-Y bedient, hat bis jetzt keinem was gebracht.
Ausser eine leere Geldbörse


----------



## Bevier (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*

Und warum gibt der keinen wirklich guten und nützlichen Tipp a la: Wer vernünftig essen will, sollte lieber Kochen lernen als zu MCD (und Co.) laufen?
Ist letztlich genauso richtig aber bringt mehr, da die Menschheit dadurch gesünder werden könnte...

Wo finden solch fragwürdige Institutionen wie das Arbeitsamt nur immer ihre Flachpfeifen? -.-


----------



## tdi-fan (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*

Irgendwo hat der Mann ja Recht, es schadet nicht, wenn man sich in seiner Freizeit weiterbildet. 
Habe selbst Lust mal einen Französisch-Kurs zu besuchen, guter Vorsatz für 2017 

Meine Mutter hatte vor 10 oder 15 Jahren nach Feierabend in ihrer Freizeit mal einen Englisch-Abendkurs besucht. Mit Sicherheit nicht verkehrt gewesen.


----------



## latschen (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*



Hobbybastler1997 schrieb:


> Der Großteil kann ja nicht mal das, das ist ja das Problem, ich habe einen ehemaligen Arbeitskollegen (wir sind inzwischen auch echt gut befreundet) der Mitte 50 ist und als ich ihm seine beiden Rechner wieder fit gemacht habe, stand er da und ich kam mir vor wie ein Zauberer. Und so sieht das mit dem Großteil eben halt aus.



Was sollen das heißen,ich bin mitte Fünfzig und baue mir meine Rechner sei über zwanzig jahren selbst zusammen


----------



## Defenz0r (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Sorry, aber Programmieren sowie allgemeine und erweiterte PC und -Netzwerkkenntnisse lernst du garantiert nicht durch Computerspielen.



Und was ist mit Shenzhen I/O? Sparen Sie 10% bei SHENZHEN I/O auf Steam

Das Spiel ist so toll  Man muss nur sein Kopf anstrengen und die Anleitung lesen. Ist dafuer aber auch das schwerste mir bekannte Steam Programmierspiel.
Die Anleitung ist viele Seiten lang.


----------



## Freakless08 (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*



latschen schrieb:


> Was sollen das heißen,ich bin mitte Fünfzig und baue mir meine Rechner sei über zwanzig jahren selbst zusammen


Wow. Du bist der ehemalige Arbeitskollege von *Hobbybastler1997? *


----------



## Two-Face (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*



Defenz0r schrieb:


> Und was ist mit Shenzhen I/O? Sparen Sie 10% bei SHENZHEN I/O auf Steam


Du kannst nicht erwarten, dass ein Beamter der BAfA so ein Spiel (oder überhaupt eins neben vielleicht GTA, Tomb Raider, CS, etc.) kennt.
Stimmt schon, das Spiel ist schon sehr knifflig und was für Programmierer, aber das ist aber auch so ziemlich das einzige von 100.000.


----------



## tdi-fan (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Du kannst nicht erwarten, dass ein Beamter der BAfA



Das sind keine Beamten


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*



latschen schrieb:


> Was sollen das heißen,ich bin mitte Fünfzig und baue mir meine Rechner sei über zwanzig jahren selbst zusammen


Und wieso fühlst du dich von meinem Post angegangen, du gehörst damit nicht zur gruppe Großteil


----------



## azzih (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*

Der Mann hat halt schon Recht. Du hast heute Basics wie zumindest okayes Englisch und flüssigen Umgang mit MS Office Anwendungen die von dir als Arbeitnehmer erwartet werden. Da kannste net mehr wie vor 20 Jahren davon ausgehen das der Arbeitgeber seinen Mitarbeitern extra frei gibt oder Fortbildungen anbietet um diese Basics zu erlernen. 

Und PC Spiele sind logischerweise keine Freizeitbeschäftigung mit der man sein Humankapital erhöht. Wobei der Vergleich auch etwas sinnlos ist, ich bilde mich fort UND zocke.


----------



## Cuddleman (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*

Durch das sich immer mehr ausweitende Geflecht, Arbeitsamt und gewerbliche Interessengemeinschaften, die ja liebend gerne die übrig gebliebenen, aussortierten, oder angeblich nutzlosen, dadurch erst zu oft unmotivierten Billigarbeitskräften gewordenen, in die Branchen ohne Mindestlohnabdeckung drängen möchten, frage ich den mal, wo soll das Geld zur Eigeninitiative denn herkommen? 
Das Amt listet ja nur Jene auf, die überhaupt gemeldet sind, zuzüglich derer, die noch eine heftige Stufe darunter registriert sind.
All Jene die in keiner Statistik mehr auftauchen und schon keine Bleibe mehr haben, kann er doch so sozial wie er denken müßte, doch ihre alte Büro-IT-Technik schenken inklusive der dafür notwendigen Räumlichkeiten.
Die würden sogar über Nacht sich freiwillig beschäftigen, um einen Einstieg mit lebenswürdigen Lohn zu erreichen.
Nein man muß erst die Menschen arm machen, anschließend in Schulden treiben, dann die Mittel für, bzw. überhaupt bezahlbaren Wohnraum nehmen und anschließend diese Menschen verurteilen, weil sie Betteln, sich für Sex verkaufen, oder wegen fehlender Hygiene einfach nur stinken.
Von den anderen dadurch entstehenden Exzessen will ich gar nicht erst reden!
Werter Herr, sie sind Teil der Maschinerie und handeln nur soweit, als das es ihre eigene Karriere nicht gefährdet.
Da gehört frommes Sprüche klopfen wohl üblicher Weise dazu, nur keine Kritik am gesamten System! 

Außerdem, sollte der Herr mal der eigenen IT gehörig auf die Finger klopfen, denn es besteht der dringende Tatverdacht, das sein Amt, ob gewollt, oder ungewollt sei mal dahin gestellt, an der Verbreitung von schädlichen E-Mail an Arbeitgeber/Arbeitnehmer beteiligt ist/war, so, man lese und staune, die letzte Ausgabe von c't!

Die angebotenen IT-Kurse, was beinhalten den diese und von welchen pädagogisch geschulten motivierenden Fachlehrkräften werden diese durchgeführt?
Nur wer sein Wissen so rüber bringt, das die vor ihm sitzenden auch lehrwillig werden, bringt auch Arbeitskräfte hervor, die Freude am Lernen empfinden und später auch vermittelbarer sind, weil sie was in der Hand haben das sie weiter bringen kann.
Meistens ist der Lehrende gerade mal für eine, wenn überhaupt, Stunde selbst im Raum anwesend und überläßt die Kursteilnehmer den Rest der Zeit sich selbst.
Der sogenannte "Vortänzer" ist sogar sehr oft einer derer, die so einen Kurs mal tatsächlich erfolgreich geschafft haben.
Das ist Alltag, quer durch Deutschland und nicht nur beim Amt für Arbeit!
Ob die Kurse tatsächlich einen Nutzen hervorgebracht haben und die Ausbilder ihr Geld wert sind, wird nicht kontrolliert, oder es wird kein Einfluß dazu vorgenommen.
Dann kommt ja noch das Teilzeitbeschäftigen, oder schlimmer, die auf Zeit eingestellten Amtsmitarbeiter hinzu, deren Motivation viel zu oft gen Himmel schreit!

Was das am  Computer spielen anbelangt, sollte er, aus seiner Sichtweise und gemäß seiner bewerteten Handlungen, froh sein, denn wenn die auch noch prügelnd, marodierend, zerstörend durch seine Wohnwelt ziehen, spielen die nicht am PC, oder der Konsole, sondern zünden wie in Frankreich die Autos an und machen viel schlimmere Handlungen.
Es muß nicht dazu kommen, das möchte ich persönlich auch nicht, aber er hat eine Position inne, um die Grundlage zu legen, seinen durch das Amt zu betreuenden, das Leben gefälligst wieder lebenswert zu machen.
Im schlimmsten Fall, sollte man sich mal für ein Jahr in die untersten Stufen herab begeben (kein Geld, kein Heim, sowie alle anderen Unannehmlichkeiten, um den Sinn seiner eigentlichen Arbeit und Funktion wieder auf den Boden  reale Tatsachen zu finden.
Das ist ein gut gemeinter Rat. 
Wer da mal war, der weiß von was ich gerade Schreibe!


----------



## Eckism (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Englisch sollte doch heute jeder in der Schule haben. Dazu dann meistens noch Französisch oder Russisch.
> Und einen IT-Kurs brauch wohl auch keiner mehr der hier im Forum angemeldet ist.



Klar lernt man Englisch in der Schule. Nur wenn man das nicht braucht, ist das Englisch auch ganz schnell wieder fort. Ich hatte ne 1 in Englisch, das ist aber 16 Jahre her. Ich würde in England wohl jämmerlich verhungern und verdursten.
Ich verstehe es eigentlich recht gut, aber mir selber fallen die leichtesten Begriffe nicht ein. Ich stand in Ungarn am Fressstand, meinste, mir ist "Chicken" eingefallen!? So im nachhinein komm ich mir schon total bescheuert vor.


----------



## efdev (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*



Eckism schrieb:


> So im nachhinein komm ich mir schon total bescheuert vor.



So im nachinein fällt mir auch immer wieder ein wie man es hätte sagen können  
Ich würde auch sagen das Englischverständnis ist mittlerweile insgesamt sehr hoch.
Die meisten verstehen Englisch, sprechen ist halt wieder was anderes da hapert es bei mir leider auch.

Letztends wollte ich noch jemanden erklären das ich die Elektroinstallation prüfen solle, meinste ich hätte das hingekriegt  .
Eine Stunde später kamen mir aber ne menge Ideen wie ich das verständlich hätte sagen können


----------



## KrHome (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*



> Laut Frank-Jürgen Weise, Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit, sollten Menschen in ihrer Freizeit lieber einen IT-Kurs belegen oder Englisch lernen, als Computerspiele zu spielen.


Pro Tipp: Englisch lernen via Computerpsiel, indem man es einfach in english spielt. So ganz nebenbei erspart man sich die oft grottige deutsche Lokalisierung.

Ich war in der Schule Englisch Leistungskurs und hab ein solides Abi hingelegt. Das jahrelange Zocken in englischer Sprache hat damals definitiv geholfen ein Gefühl für die Sprache zu bekommen. Ich spreche es heute 15 Jahre später immernoch fließend (B2 Niveau spielend, für C1 müsste ich paar Vokabeln auffrischen). Der regelmäßige Konsum englischsprachiger Medien und das Schreiben in englischsprachigen (Gaming-)Foren hat daran einen großen Anteil.


----------



## Bluebird (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Klar.
> Durch Candy Crush, Battlefield und Co. lernt man Pyton, C, C++, Go, Java, HTML, PHP,  ...



klar IT Kurs heisst ja auch programmierer werden , weil es ja soviele Programmierer braucht in diesem Land , ich kenne ne menge die deine letzten 3 Beispiele perfekt koennen aber einen Job von dem sie leben koennen bekommen die trotzdem keinen und keiner von dennen verdient damit aktuell sein Brot !
davon ab machst du aus einem 30 oder 40 jaehrigen sicher keinen Top C++ Pyton was auch immer Progger mit nem Poppel Kurz wenn ueberhaupt , also von daher wuerde mich schon mal interessieren was das fuer IT Kurse sein sollen die einen in Lohn und Brot bringen sollen ? besonders wo es genug Konkurenz der jungen generation gibt .


----------



## amdahl (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*

Ich fürchte unter "IT-Kurs" versteht der Kollege tatsächlich die Bedienung von Word, PoPo und Co.


----------



## mannefix (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*

Guter Mann! Alles andere wäre falsch. Da Vorbildfunktion. Ob er abends selbst daddelt, ist was anderes.


----------



## EchoeZ (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Und einen IT-Kurs brauch wohl auch keiner mehr der hier im Forum angemeldet ist.


Der war gut


----------



## Bothumb (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*

Das ist ungefähr so, als würde er empfehlen, doch lieber selbst Sport zu treiben, als sich Fußball im Fernsehen anzuschauen.
Klar ist ersteres durchaus sinnvoll, aber kein Substitut für letzteres.


----------



## Eckism (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*



KrHome schrieb:


> Pro Tipp: Englisch lernen via Computerpsiel, indem man es einfach in english spielt. So ganz nebenbei erspart man sich die oft grottige deutsche Lokalisierung.
> 
> Ich war in der Schule Englisch Leistungskurs und hab ein solides Abi hingelegt. Das jahrelange Zocken in englischer Sprache hat damals definitiv geholfen ein Gefühl für die Sprache zu bekommen. Ich spreche es heute 15 Jahre später immernoch fließend (B2 Niveau spielend, für C1 müsste ich paar Vokabeln auffrischen). Der regelmäßige Konsum englischsprachiger Medien und das Schreiben in englischsprachigen (Gaming-)Foren hat daran einen großen Anteil.



Ich versuch ab und zu auch mal Filme auf Englisch zu gucken(hören). Aber viele haben so eine dermaßen bescheidene Ausprache oder Dialekte, da versteht ich meist nix.


----------



## TomatenKenny (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*



amdahl schrieb:


> Ich fürchte unter "IT-Kurs" versteht der Kollege tatsächlich die Bedienung von Word, PoPo und Co.



so siehts aus! solche kurse, dienen nur dem zweck, selber bewerbungen schreiben zu können, weil die hohlköppe denken, dass das alles kleine dumme kinder sind, die so etwas noch nie gemacht haben und das mit 30+. 

man kann sagen, das so gut wie alle kurse vom Assiamt, absoluter schrott sind und niemanden etwas bringt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*



> Ich fürchte unter "IT-Kurs" versteht der Kollege tatsächlich die Bedienung von Word, PoPo und Co.


in manchen Kreisen auch verdeckt Bewerbungstraining genannt. Mit keiner Maßnahme wird man so häufig überschüttet wie diese, egal wann man die zuletzt auch besuchte.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*

Ich behaupte, dass der Mann mit seiner "Weissagung" absolut richtig liegt. Schließlich hat er tag-täglich mit dem Thema zu tun, dann wird er schon wissen, warum er sowas sagt.

Die Berufswelt hat sich leider enorm verändert...früher war es wesentlich einfacher, "in Arbeit" zu kommen -und damit meine ich WÜRDIGE Arbeit und nicht diese Sklaventreiber-Drecksvereine, die sich "Call-Center" oder "Arbeitnehmerüberlassung" schimpfen...* 
*Inzwischen kann man als Berufsanfänger doch nur noch an einen anständigen Job gelangen, wenn man irgend'nen Personalchef kennt oder man mit seiner Bewerbung zufällig genau den Geschmack der Personaler trifft...oder man spezialisiert sich auf den IT-Bereich, wo "Spezialisten" sehr gefragt und begehrt sind.

So...und jetzt erstmal 'ne Runde Arma 3


----------



## beercarrier (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*

man möge mich jetzt ja mit steinen bewerfen, aber ich finde solche weiterbildungen relativ zwecklos wenn man nicht gerade den passenden job hat, mit eigenintiative oder ohne.
ich kenn das teilweise von mir, da denk ich mir, wär das nicht cool das selbst zu machen. dann such ich nach info´s im netz und wenn das nicht ausreicht hole ich mir das passende buch. dann bastel ich da was zusammen software/hardware, bin stolz und nach nem viertel jahr ist das meiste wieder weg. gut, es geht schneller sich das wieder anzueignen, eventuell, aber ohne tägliche übung ist es doch meist sinnlos. genauso wie der englisch kurs meiner mutter. wenn sie denn wenigstens zocken würde und bei cod die ganzen kids gemaßregelt hätte wüsste sie garantiert noch was davon, aber ohne benutzung merk ich da kaum was. gut, bei tatort und lindenstraße gibts die neuen folgen nicht zuerst auf englisch aber vielleicht wär das ja mal ein anreiz für die älteren semester.



Eckism schrieb:


> Ich versuch ab und zu auch mal Filme auf Englisch zu gucken(hören). Aber viele haben so eine dermaßen bescheidene Ausprache oder Dialekte, da versteht ich meist nix.



naja, das gibt sich mit der zeit, ist wie in deutschland, da spricht von münchen bis flensburg auch keiner richtiges (hoch)deutsch. was halt enorm hilft ist englische serien zu gucken, evtl am anfang mit deutschem untertitel, wenn man dann erst mal ein paar serien bzw staffeln durch hat kennt man so die bandbreite.

am ekligsten find ich so die texaner, aber als gebürtiger bayer hab ich da mitleid/verständnis.


----------



## INU.ID (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*



> Als Grund gab er den *bevorstehenden* digitalen Wandel der deutschen Wirtschaft an, dessen Entwicklung nicht mehr aufzuhalten sei.


Ah, moin Frank, auch schon wach? Wie wäre es denn wenn du mal weniger Arbeitslose in sinnlose Maßnahmen steckst? Ich zb. hab meinen von euch finanzierten "IT-Lehrgang" schon vor ca. 18 Jahren gemacht. Wie ich aus meinem Bekanntenkreis erfahre, steckt ihr die Leute heute lieber in eine relativ sinnlose *Zwangs*-Schulungen (keine Teilnahme = Sperre), in der sie zb. in 2-4 Wochen lernen wie man sich bewirbt. Einer der Codenamen lautet glaube "Individuelles Jobcoaching". Und individuell meint hier, das zb. 15-20 Leute pro Klassenzimmer bei einem externen Dienstleister von 8 bis 15 Uhr am PC sitzen, und dort tun können was sie wollen (primär surfen), so lange sie 1 Bewerbung am Tag schreiben. Und dann kommt 1-2x die Woche eine Delegation von verschiedenen Zeitarbeitsfirmen, und erzählt vor der ganzen Gruppe, wie toll es doch ist, für sie die gleiche Arbeit für weniger Geld (und Sicherheit) zu erledigen. Und wie viele Firmen sich solche Zeitarbeiter angeblich als "Probezeit-Ersatz" suchen, weil sie ja eigentlich Leute für eine direkte Einstellung suchen. Gut, die Jungs in meinem Bekanntenkreis, die tlw. seit 10 Jahren und länger für eine Zeitarbeitsfirma arbeiten, und das häufig sogar bei der selben Leih-Firma, das sind natürlich alles Ausnahmen. Und deine "Untertanen" im Arbeitsamt, oder wie man heute sagt der "Argentur für Arbeit", die geben gegenüber ihren Kunden häufig auch noch ganz unverfroren zu, dass sie viel zu überlastet sind um ihnen Jobs rauszusuchen, auf die sie sich bewerben können. Stattdessen wird, anhand des Profils, periodisch einfach mal was vom Computer ausgedruckt, und automatisiert verschickt.

Und ich wette, die meisten Kunden der Argentur für Arbeit, die dringend zumindest einen IT-Grundkurs bräuchten, haben so gut wie noch nie Computerspiele gespielt.


Sly84 schrieb:


> Das die angebotenen Maßnahmen u.ä. verbesserungsfähig sind, da hast du definitiv Recht.


Also was ich so höre sind quasi die ganzen Zwangsmaßnahmen ("Kurse" die  man besuchen muß, wenn man als ALG1-Bezieher eine bestimmte Zeit keinen  Job gefunden hat) absoluter Schrott. Ein guter Bekannter hat wie erwähnt  kürzlich erst 3 Wochen (8h täglich, und mit ca. 40 anderen über 2 Klassen verteilt)  bei einem externen Dienstleister gesessen, und "gelernt" wie man  Bewerbungen schreibt. Jobvorschläge gab es keine, die sollte er selbst  über das Internetz suchen. Der älteste Teilnehmer dort war 55, die  Jüngste 20. Von den 8 Stunden täglich waren die Teilnehmer 6-7h alleine,  und hatten keinen Ansprechpartner. Das ist alles BS, und Verschwendung von Steuergeldern obendrein. Diese ganzen Zwangsmaßnahmen haben nur einen Sinn, die "offizielle" Zahl der Arbeitslosen zu reduzieren. Wenn man am Ende eh alles selbst machen muß, dann brauch man auch kein Arbeitsamt, geschweige denn irgendwelche sinnlosen Gurkenkurse.

Sich dann hinzustellen und sowas wie "lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele" zu sagen, das ist mMn schon dreist. Korrekt wäre eher "*lieber IT-Kurs als Bullshit-Maßnahme*".


----------



## Nightslaver (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*



Nightlight schrieb:


> Ich behaupte, dass der Mann mit seiner "Weissagung" absolut richtig liegt. Schließlich hat er tag-täglich mit dem Thema zu tun, dann wird er schon wissen, warum er sowas sagt.



Nein muss er nicht, ob du es glaubst oder nicht, auch Menschen in seiner Position müssen nicht wissen wovon sie da reden und können Blödsinn von sich geben und genau das ist es weitestgehend auch was er da von sich gibt. Weil ansonsten würde er nicht einen so unqualifizierten Mist von sich geben.
Leider ist es sogar ehr so das Menschen wie der gute Herr Weise oft sogar gar keine eigene Kompetenz bzgl. der Themen besitzen zu denen sie sich da äußern, sondern entweder nur Halbwissen von sich geben, oder aber das nachplappern was ihnen irgend jemand zugearbeitet hat der oft selbst nicht besonders viel Ahnung zu haben scheint.

Das fängt schon dabei an das er davon redet das sich der digitale Wandel sich erst in den kommenden Jahren vollziehen würde. Es ist aber real so das bereits seit mindestens 16 Jahren ein sichtbarer digitaler Wandel stattfindet und alte Jobs wegfallen und durch neue ersetzt werden die mehr IT-Kompetenz verlangen. Es mag zwar sein das wir jetzt eine weitere Beschleunigung der Abnahme alter Arbeitsplätze und Zunahme von neuen Berufen mit gesteigerte IT-Kompetenz erleben, aber wie gesagt, es ist nichts was uns in Deutschland erst bevorstehen täte und noch nicht stattfinden würde.

Die Notwendigkeit das Arbeitnehmer sich also eine gesteigerte IT-Kompetenz und Fortbildung verschaffen ist schon lange angebracht und und seit mindestens 16 Jahren ein auf dem Arbeitsmarkt empfehlenswerter Vorteil, der künftig nur noch existenzieller werden wird.

Weiterhin mag ein Englischkurs zwar eine nette Sache sein, aber nützt einem für sich selbst genommen nur begrenzt etwas.
Bestes Beispiel dafür ist für mich selbst immer mein Französisch aus Schulzeiten. Obwohl ich 6 Jahre französisch Unterricht hatte habe ich nach der Schule nie wieder eine praktische Verwendung dafür gehabt. Nach 1 Jahr ohne praktische Anwendung habe ich bereits gemerkt das ich eine Menge wieder vergessen habe, heute viele weitere Jahre später kann ich nicht mehr 1 Wort französisch.
Ein Englishkurs bringt also im Grunde nur dann etwas wen man darüber hinaus paralell und danach praktisch mit dieser Sprache regelmäßig arbeitet und sie verwendet.
Dazu eigent sich im Grunde nichts besser und ist einfacher, von einer Reiese und längerem Aufentalt in einem englischsprachigen Land vieleicht mal abgesehen, was aber nicht unbedingt einfacher ist, als online Computerspiele zu spielen und dabei zum einen das Spiel auf englischer Sprache zu spielen, als auch mit anderen Mitspielern auf englisch zu komunizieren.

Das spielen von Computerspielen kann, eine gewisse Selbstdiziplin natürlich immer vorrausgesetzt, absolut förderlich dafür sein die englische Sprache besser zu beherrschen und kann grade bei Menschen die frisch von der Schule, oder Universität kommen wesentlich förderlicher sein als 90% der angebotenen trocken-theoretischen Englischkurse.

Entsprechend also kann man wohl sagen das der gute Herr Weise da wieder nur einen Haufen Unsinn von sich gibt von der er selbst scheinbar nicht das geringste Verständnis hat.
In solchen Fällen empfiehlt es sich dann auch in der Regel einfach mal den Mund dicht zu machen und sich selbst mal mit der Materie wirklich auseinander zu setzen bevor man wieder nur Kopfschüteln hervorruft wozu man als Steuerzahler so einen unqualifizierten Klapskopf in seiner Position überhaupt durchfüttert.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*



> Ich behaupte, dass der Mann mit seiner "Weissagung" absolut richtig liegt. Schließlich hat er tag-täglich mit dem Thema zu tun, dann wird er schon wissen, warum er sowas sagt.


Und Runenwerfen, Kaffeesatzleserei usw. sind dann natürlich auch Wissenschaften und Merkel hat mit dem Neuland das Pulver erfunden?


> Die Berufswelt hat sich leider enorm verändert...früher war es wesentlich einfacher, "in Arbeit" zu kommen -und damit meine ich WÜRDIGE Arbeit und nicht diese Sklaventreiber-Drecksvereine


Welches früher, 70er oder 80er Jahre? Wenig später konnte es auch schon schwierig sein ohne Erfahrungen oder wenn man zb den Frondienst bei Y Tour noch vor sich hatte usw.


----------



## Quake2008 (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*

Haha, an diesen Bewerbungslehrgang kann ich mich noch gut erinnern. Da war eine Anwältin, die das im Auftrag der Agentur für Arbeitslose durchgeführt hatte, durch eine Drittfirma. Ganz ehrlich gelernt hab ich nichts, auf jeden Fall nichts, dass ich nicht vorher schon konnte. Alles steht im täglichen Wandel. Schaut man sich zum Beispiel die Scannerkassen im Supermarkt an. Wenn das nicht digital ist. LED Bildschirme, angeschlossen am Computer läuft dort ein Warenwirtschaftssystem, wenn das kein Wandel ist. Die Leute bei uns im REWE haben immer noch nicht verstanden wie das automatisierte Warenwirtschaftssystem funktioniert, da fehlt Tage lang ein Produkt, weil keiner das Programm anpassen kann. 
Was ich auch amüsant finde, ist, wie Menschen einem, das richtige Bewerben beibringen wollen, die sich nie auf eine normale Stelle bewerben mussten. Jedem sollte klar sein, dass eine berufliche Weiterqualifizierung nur Vorteile hat. Ich zum Beispiel könnte sowas nicht aus Geldmangel. Ein Harz4ler soll nicht vor dem PC, Kiste Bier und den 10 Stangen Zigaretten sitzen, sondern sich weiterbilden? Von welchem Geld, soll er eine richtige Qualitativ hochwertige Ausbildung wiederfahren, vom AMT. Wir haben nicht 2,5 Mio Arbeitslose genau genommen sind es 6 Mio. Und wenn man die arbeitende Bevölkerung in Deutschland dazu zählt, die mit dem Gehalt noch Harz bekommen muss, dann sind es noch mehr. Aber das interessiert keinen Manager, der nur sich als erstes sieht und seinen Lebensstandart.  Es muss auch bei uns jemand bluten, damit es anderen besser geht, und dass lernen unsere Migranten ziemlich schnell wenn die Staatshilfen aufhören und man nur noch Harz 4 bekommt. Unser Problem ist Gier, Neid, und nicht häufig wir selbst.


----------



## Quake2008 (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Und Runenwerfen, Kaffeesatzleserei usw. sind dann natürlich auch Wissenschaften und Merkel hat mit dem Neuland das Pulver erfunden?
> 
> Welches früher, 70er oder 80er Jahre? Wenig später konnte es auch schon schwierig sein ohne Erfahrungen oder wenn man zb den Frondienst bei Y Tour noch vor sich hatte usw.



Man kann froh sein das der Typ vermutet etwas zu wissen, immerhin kommt er nicht mit,  sowas wie Gefühlen oder Glauben. Das wäre wahrscheinlicher amüsanter zu lesen.  

Ja, auch die Sklavenarbeit wurde digitalisiert, umbenannt und nicht abgeschafft, genauso wenig wie die Monarchie, stimmt wir dürfen unseren Sonnenkönig selbst bestimmen, was für eine Errungenschaft.  Und der nächste Gottessohn, der wieder die Nächstenliebe prädigt, kommt diesesmal in die Klapse, statt ans Kreuz genagelt zu werden. Das wird dann auch für die katholische Kirche eine Umstellung, statt einen Jesus am Kreuz, kommt er in eine Schneekugel, gut platziert vor der Anstalt, sowas kann man doch nicht am Hals tragen. Am Ende muss man Apple fragen wie das kleiner geht.   
.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*

Amüsant? Man könnte eher heulen was die so absondern als angeblich Studierte. Wissen ist Macht, nix wissen macht aber auch nix


----------



## Leob12 (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*



Eckism schrieb:


> Ich versuch ab und zu auch mal Filme auf Englisch zu gucken(hören). Aber viele haben so eine dermaßen bescheidene Ausprache oder Dialekte, da versteht ich meist nix.



Dann startet man eben mit deutschen oder englischen Untertitel und lässt die nach einer Zeit weg. 
Gerade bei Filmen und Serien reden die allerwenigsten in irgendeinem unverständlichen Dialekt, und wenn man mal ein Wort oder eine Phrase nicht versteht, dann hört man es eben nochmal, oder reimt sich den Rest aus dem Kontext zusammen.


----------



## Zwiebo (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*

Das 1,5 Millionen Jobs weg fallen glaube ich gerne, aber das auch 1,5 neue entstehen glaube nicht. Alles was digitalisiert bzw automatisiert werden kann, wird doch in der Regel so eingerichtet, das weniger, mehr machen können. Oder denke ich da falsch? Natürlich entstehen auch neue Jobs, aber nicht so viele und meistens nur für eine Bildungsstufe höher geeignet.


----------



## efdev (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*



Zwiebo schrieb:


> Das 1,5 Millionen Jobs weg fallen glaube ich gerne, aber das auch 1,5 neue entstehen glaube nicht.



Wäre auch komisch als ob aus 1,5mio Jobs, 1,5mio Jobs werden mit höheren Anforderungen und die den Arbeitgeber mehr Kosten


----------



## Zwiebo (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*



efdev schrieb:


> Wäre auch komisch als ob aus 1,5mio Jobs, 1,5mio Jobs werden mit höheren Anforderungen und die den Arbeitgeber mehr Kosten



Wenn die Bundesagentur für Arbeit einfach genug Plätze in Berufsorientierungsmaßnahmen und Bewerbungstrainings generiert, sieht die Statistik dann auch wieder hübsch aus. Eigentlich brauchen wir uns keine Sorgen machen


----------



## Waupee (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*

Kopf Tischkante 


Sowas kommt von der Agentur für Arbeit, mein lieber Herr Weise dann sorgen sie mal dafür das die Agentur IT Kundige Mitarbeiter einstellt aber die gibt es dort nicht wie ich seid 1997 feststellen mußte aber wenn man 15 Jahre brauch

um ne Weiterbildung als Netzwerkadministrator zu bekommen sagt das doch einiges aus


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*

Mein Gott was regt ihr euch alle so auf. 

Die Headline ist medientypisch mal wieder total übertrieben und natürlich schreibt jeder stumpf von jedem ab.

Wenn man mal das Originalzitat liest relativiert sich das alles, er hat gesagt man muss sich entscheiden (was man will), das ist ja nunmal Fakt. Das Computerspielen steht hierbei eher symbolisch für eine Freizeitbeschäftigung wie z.B. auch Fernsehen. Man könnte auch sagen: Was in der Headline suggeriert wird, hat er im Originalzitat garnicht gesagt. Wäre so ein typischer Fall von Fake-News für das geplante Wahrheitsministerium.


----------



## HudsonTheReal (31. Dezember 2016)

PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*
> 
> Laut Frank-Jürgen Weise, Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit, sollten Menschen in ihrer Freizeit lieber einen IT-Kurs belegen oder Englisch lernen, als Computerspiele zu spielen. Als Grund gab er den bevorstehenden digitalen Wandel der deutschen Wirtschaft an, dessen Entwicklung nicht mehr aufzuhalten sei. In Zukunft müsse man bereit sein, sich in Eigeninitiative fortzubilden.
> 
> ...



Erinnert mich an "Arbeit macht frei" irgendwie. Oo

Der weiß schon, dass Freizeit dafür da ist mit seinen Liebsten oder mit sich selbst etwas zu machen, was irgendwie der Seele gut tut? Oo

Schon lustig wie abgehoben und weltfremd diese Elite ist.....

Naja das Ende dieser Dummheit kommt dieses Jahr. Erst steigt Frankreich aus, und dann können wir uns unseren Exportwahn sonstwohin stecken....

Mahlzeit!



BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Mein Gott was regt ihr euch alle so auf.
> 
> Die Headline ist medientypisch mal wieder total übertrieben und natürlich schreibt jeder stumpf von jedem ab.
> 
> Wenn man mal das Originalzitat liest relativiert sich das alles, er hat gesagt man muss sich entscheiden (was man will), das ist ja nunmal Fakt. Das Computerspielen steht hierbei eher symbolisch für eine Freizeitbeschäftigung wie z.B. auch Fernsehen. Man könnte auch sagen: Was in der Headline suggeriert wird, hat er im Originalzitat garnicht gesagt. Wäre so ein typischer Fall von Fake-News für das geplante Wahrheitsministerium.



Ich habe in der Freizeit sehr sehr viel gespielt und irgendwie hats mir nicht geschadet. Im Gegenteil. Umso mehr war ich mit dem PC in Kontakt, man hat Netzwerkparties gemacht, PCs verkabelt, war in Chats und musste Englisch sprechen, dies und das.......

......aber ich war von klein auf auch eher interessiert und lötete/reparierte mein Walkman, mein Fahrrad, ich wollte selbstständig sein usw. Es gibt Menschen die mögen das, es gibt Menschen die sind lieber faul. Das ist so. Man kann die Menschen nicht zu irgendwas zwingen.

Jeder hat Fähigkeiten und muss den Menschen die Arbeit geben, wo diese am besten reinpassen und am besten aufblühen können. Wenn das dann der Fall ist, dann nützen diese der Gesellschaft am meisten und fühlen sich selbst am wohlsten aber ich weiß schon: Exportwahn über alles. Das kriegen wir noch als Rechnung zurück.


----------



## belerad (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*

Ich glaube manche bekommen hier die Aussage in den falschen Hals oder fühlen sich irgendwie persönlich angesprochen. Ich glaube nicht, dass der Herr Weise seine Aussage auf Menschen bezogen hat, welche sich eh schon im Bereich IT auskennen, oder englisch schon fließend sprechen. Seine eigentliche Grundaussage verstehe ich eher wie folgt: 

"Menschen die die Bildung, welche man für Wirtschaft/Industrie 4.0 braucht, nicht besitzen, sollten sich lieber persönlich/privat weiterbilden, anstatt nur wenig "wertschöpfenden" Freizeitaktivitäten nachzugehen."  

Damit bezieht er sich eher auf Menschen, die entsprechende Kenntnisse eben nicht haben. Des weiteren bezieht er sich sicherlich auch auf Menschen, welche AL sind, und  8-16 Stunden am Stunden am Tag am Computer/Fernseher sitzen und nichts tun, um sich weiterzubilden. 

Sicherlich kann man, die nötigen Grundkenntnisse vorausgesetzt, auch mit Spielen, seine Englischkenntnisse weiter vertiefen. Jedoch funktioniert das nur bedingt, was Business English angeht und man muss auch gewillt sein, englisch zu lernen (im Normalfall liest man eher das Gegenteil, wenn bei einem Titel die deutsche Synchro schlecht ist, oder es überhaupt keine deutsche Übersetzung gibt). Auch was das Grundprinzip seiner Aussage angeht "Lieber weiterbilden als Spiele spielen", muss ich dem Menschen recht geben. Damit meint er sicherlich nicht, soweit ich das interpretiere, dass man seine komplette Freizeit damit verbringen soll sich weiterzubilden, sondern, auch seine Freizeit auch aufteilen kann.
Ich selbst habe auch während meiner Zeit auf Schule und Uni vor 15 Jahren sehr viel Zeit in Computerspiele gesteckt und ja, es hat alles gut funktioniert. Dennoch hätte es mir nicht geschadet, hätte ich die Hälfte oder auch nur ein Viertel der Zeit meine Nase in Sachbücher, anstatt in Spiele gesteckt. Das hätte mir beruflich und auch privat sicherlich des öfteren weitergeholfen. Spielerisch hätte ich dadurch nicht viel verloren. Vielleicht das erste mal Naxxramas 2 Wochen später gecleart, Molten Core nicht hundert Mal durch gerannt usw. 

Jetzt, nochmal über die Lehrgänge, welche hier des öfteren kritisiert werden. Diese Lehrgänge sind keine, welche für fortgeschrittene Nutzer geeignet sind, und das sollen sie auch nicht sein. Es sind Basislehrgänge, welche rein darauf aus sind, den "Schülern" die Basics beizubringen. Nur mit dem Unterschied, das die "Lehrer" in dem Fall nicht die geringste "Autorität" haben. Zu meist sind das junge Dozenten, welche ebenfalls den Lehrgang so einfach wie möglich runterspielen wollen. Ich persönlich kenne selbst einige, welche diese Lehrgänge geleitet haben persönlich. Diese sagen, dass sie schon ein ordentliches Programm zusammenstellen, es aber verwerfen, sollte die Gruppe an sich nicht gewillt sein da überhaupt mitzumachen. 

Der eigentliche Punkt dieser Lehrgänge ist aber nicht, den Arbeitslosen / Langzeitarbeitslosen etwas beizubringen, nein, es soll mehr eine Art "Beschäftigungstherapie"sein. Viele (nicht alle) Arbeitslose haben keinen geregelten Tagesablauf mehr.  Um 12 aufstehen, sich mit Kaffee am PC setzen, nebenbei was knabbern und morgens um 3 den PC langsam wieder ausschalten. Durch den Lehrgang soll dann wieder sowas wie "Normalität" einkehren. Ebenfalls ist es bei einer Bewerbung hilfreich, wenn im Lebenslauf steht, dass man das Jahr in dem man arbeitssuchend war nicht nur ganz damit verbracht hat, auf dem Sofa zu liegen.
Viele scheinen das zu vergessen, wenn sie darüber schwadronieren, wie sinnlos es doch ist zu einem Office-Lehrgang zu gehen, obwohl man doch selbst alles kennt.


----------



## Farning (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*

Aus meiner Sicht, hat er ein berechtigtes Stöckchen geworfen, aber leider den falschen Busch getroffen.
Denn falls er gesagt hätte, "statt den ganzen Tag *auf der Couch sitzen und an der Konsole zu daddeln* lieber IT-Weiterbildung und Englischkurs machen", hätten die meisten hier ihm wohl Recht gegeben.
Problem ist, er hat stattdessen "*Computerspielen*" gesagt, was uns hier natürlich direkt beleidigt, gell?!
Denn im Gegensatz zu der Personengruppe, die er vermutlich im Sinn hatte, sind Computerspieler in den Augen des PCGH-Forum gebildet, kennen sich aus mit dem System und sprechen meist ein passables bis sehr gutes Englisch.


----------



## beercarrier (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*



Farning schrieb:


> Aus meiner Sicht, hat er ein berechtigtes Stöckchen geworfen, aber leider den falschen Busch getroffen.
> Denn falls er gesagt hätte, "statt den ganzen Tag *auf der Couch sitzen und an der Konsole zu daddeln* lieber IT-Weiterbildung und Englischkurs machen", hätten die meisten hier ihm wohl Recht gegeben.
> Problem ist, er hat stattdessen "*Computerspielen*" gesagt, was uns hier natürlich direkt beleidigt, gell?!
> Denn im Gegensatz zu der Personengruppe, die er vermutlich im Sinn hatte, sind Computerspieler in den Augen des PCGH-Forum gebildet, kennen sich aus mit dem System und sprechen meist ein passables bis sehr gutes Englisch.



so sehr du die anti-populismus keule schwingen werden willst - ich sag da mal ja. wer jahrelang am pc gearbeitet und gespielt hat und sich dafür informiert hat der kommt um ein passables englisch bzw denglisch eigentlich gar nicht drum rum. gut mit der bildung ist das so ne sache, allgemeinbildung nein, aber sich am pc auskennen tut eigentlich jeder der vor windows xp angefangen hat. damals durfte man noch selbst optimieren oder zerschießen, das hat nach try and error manier gebildet, it technisch.


----------



## tarnari (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*

Ich bin inzwischen 39 und bin ursprünglich gelernter Kaufmann im Einzelhandel. Mein Lebenslauf weist eine Karriere auf, die mehr oder weniger im Rahmen dessen, was damit möglich ist, erfolgreich verlaufen ist. Mein letzter Betrieb wurde durch Verkauf an einen neuen Eigentümer übertragen und er hat sich direkt von den teuren (wenn man das im EH sagen kann^^) Angestellten getrennt.
Somit habe ich meinen Job verloren. 

PCs und vor allem Hardware sind durchs Gaming seit vielen Jahren mein Hobby. Auch im Job beschäftige ich mich seit Jahren mit Hardware, und ich meine hier nicht MM & Co.
Ich hatte aber keinen Böck mehr auf EH. Nur versuch mal, daraus zu kommen. Wie glücklich war ich also, als ich die Möglichkeit bekam über die AfA eine Umschulung zum Fachinformatiker in der Fachrichtung Systemintegration zu machen. Ich dachte, mit meine Vorkenntnissen, dürfte das recht easy sein.

Und jetzt kommt's:
Ich glaube, einige sollten mal von ihrem hohen Ross herunter kommen und kleinere Brötchen backen. Ich zumindest wurde ziemlich auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurückgeholt und musste feststellen, dass ich eigentlich gar nichts weiß, bzw. wusste.
 Netzwerktechnik, Datenbanken, Sever, Internetprotokolle, um nur ein paar Dinge zu nennen. Ich kannte nur einen klitzeklitzekleinen Bruchteil davon....
Und ich vermute, das trifft auf einige, die hier behaupten, dass man durch Gaming IT-Kenntnisse erlangt ebenso zu. Wenn nicht sogar die meisten. Ich mag mich natürlich auch irren...


----------



## beercarrier (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*



tarnari schrieb:


> Ich bin inzwischen 39 und bin ursprünglich gelernter Kaufmann im Einzelhandel. Mein Lebenslauf weist eine Karriere auf, die mehr oder weniger im Rahmen dessen, was damit möglich ist, erfolgreich verlaufen ist. Mein letzter Betrieb wurde durch Verkauf an einen neuen Eigentümer übertragen und er hat sich direkt von den teuren (wenn man das im EH sagen kann^^) Angestellten getrennt.
> Somit habe ich meinen Job verloren.
> 
> PCs und vor allem Hardware sind durchs Gaming seit vielen Jahren mein Hobby. Auch im Job beschäftige ich mich seit Jahren mit Hardware, und ich meine hier nicht MM & Co.
> ...



ja da haste recht, an it kenntnissen hilft dir das als systemintegrator realitiv wenig. nur ist fi f systemintegration das was für den im lebensmittelhandelangestellten der speditionskaufmann ist. idr reichen simplere kenntnisse, wenn man weiss was vm oder datenbanken sind und mit denen schon mal zu tun hatte (ohne diese zu programmieren bzw zusammenstellen zu müssen) ist man erst mal gewappnet. nur anwendungen vermittelen wissen und da muss man im privaten bescheiden sein. denn jeder bessere hartz4 empfangende arbeitgeber will den allwissenden 20 jährigen mit erfahrung.

den gibt es nicht. so what, nen afrikaner ausbilden? ok. aber hier sollte man nicht davon ausgehen das die leute besser sind als dort.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*

Meine 1. Schulung bei der EDV war so etwas von weltfremd und erinnerte eher an die Feuerzangenbowle -> Wat is n Dampfmaschin. Meinen heutigen Wissensstand musste ich mir selbst erarbeiten durch abschauen oder Trail and Error. Was es danach aus bekannter Ecke gab waren bestenfalls Bruchstücke für die Zielorientierung. Nebenbei gab es etliche Pauker die seit ewiger Zeit ihren einmal erstellten Lehrplan durchzogen und Neuerungen eher widerwillig einbetteten.
Ich brauchte damals für einen Job eine etwas weiter führende Sache im Bereich der E Technik und das Ergebnis war erschreckend. In Eigenregie wäre es nur mit hohen Kosten und einem Zeitaufwand den ich nie hätte leisten können möglich gewesen und vom Amt sah es noch schlimmer aus. Das sinnvollste Ergebnis wäre letztlich die Kündigung gewesen mit einer Aufnahme einer Lehre als Elektrotechniker.

Von daher kann ich solchen Aussagen von Leuten die nur den Bürostuhl umklammern absolut nix abgewinnen


----------



## yojinboFFX (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*

Nach 15 Jahren war ich bis 1.12.2016 mal 3 Monate arbeitslos (Insolvenz).
Termin bei Vermittler: Die hat mich wie den letzten Penner behandelt.Darauf hab ich Sie dann mal nett hingewiesen-Reaktion-Bewerbungs(Rache)-training 35 Kilometer vom Heimatort entfernt.
Täglich! Und da saß ich da mit stellenweise 2 Leutchen vorm PC,und außer Anwesenheitskontrolle von Denen.....Nix.
2 Jobangebote haben Sie mir vermittelt-Zeitarbeitsfirmen.Ich geh da zum ersten Gespräch:Ungarische Werbung an den Wänden,Ansprechpartner mit gebrochen Deutsch-kann nur grund solide sein!
Hab mir dann schnell mal einen Job besorgt,damit ich da nicht mehr hin muss>Amt hat Ziel erreicht!
Gruß Yojinbo


----------



## sethdiabolos (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*

Ich bin derzeit leider in der Situation ohne Arbeit zu sein. Ich hatte Ende 2013-2014 einen belastungsbedingten Burnout (Führungskraft im Videospielbereich / Handlungsvollmacht /Budget 2-3 Mio. € p.A.) und hatte die Reisleine gezogen, bevor etwas Schlimmeres passiert. Ich bin gelernter Kaufmann im Einzelhandel und sehe in diesem Berufsfeld keine Zukunft für mich. Deswegen stellte ich die Anfrage wegen einer Umschulung zum Informatikkaufmann. Mein Argument war einerseits mein Burnout, worauf nicht eingegangen wurde und, dass der klassische Handel im Abschwung ist und digitale Märkte weiter ausgebaut werden. Da werden Leute benötigt meinte ich. Aussage der Frau im Jobcenter Kassel war:



> "Tut mir leid Herr XXXXX, sie sind nicht förderberechtigt. Sie sind gelernter Kaufmann im Einzelhandel und somit leicht vermittelbar. Wenn nicht hier, dann in einer anderen Stadt in Deutschland. Eine Umschulung steht Ihnen zudem nur zu, wenn Sie mindestens 4 Jahre in einem anderen Beruf tätig waren und wieder als ungelernt gelten, sie 5 Jahre arbeitslos waren und somit als ungelernt gelten oder sie kein Deutscher sind und somit als ungelernt gelten."



Ja, was soll man darauf noch antworten?


----------



## Downsampler (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*

Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit.....das sagt schon alles. Vom Arbeiten haben diese Leute keinen blassen Schimmer. Und wenn sie dann mal von irgendeinem was gefragt werden, kommt bloß gequirlte ******* dabei heraus. Zitat von Volker Pispers: "...Eunuchen...Sie wissen wie mans macht."

Das Beste ist der Satz: "Der digitale Wandel in der deutschen Wirtschaft sei nicht mehr aufzuhalten." Wenn das jemand in den 1980er Jahren gesagt hätte, dann hätte man das noch verstanden und selbst damals war es dafür schon in vielen Betrieben mindestens 10 Jahre zu spät.

Datenkabel aus Glasfaser z.B. wurde Anfang der 70er Jahre erfunden. Fragt man bei der Telekom nach, dann erzählen sie einem es wäre der neueste und teuerste Scheiß.


----------



## -Neo- (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*

Wieder so ne ahnungslose flachpfeife die keine ahnung hat. Ich werd demnächst 36.gerade durch das zocken hab ich mir auch in der Freizeit Englischkenntnisse angeeignet und gerade weil ich zocke auch meine IT Kenntnisse verbessert... Ganz ohne teure Kurse wo man sowieso nur Müll lernt. Möchte gar nicht wissen was die VHS einem in so einem IT Kurs beibringen würde. Man sollte in Deutschland echt nicht jeden bock zum Gärtner machen...


----------



## quik_shredder (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*

Darf man heutzutage auch noch Freizeit haben oder ist man nurnoch eine Arbeitsmaschine die sich jetzt auch noch in der Freizeit weiterbilden soll?
Ist ja nicht so als ob die meisten von uns nicht eh schon ständig Überstunden schuften müssten oder im Abzocker-Niedriglohnsektor arbeiten müssten.
Und da wundert man sich noch, dass immer mehr Menschen Burn-Outs und andere psyschiche Probleme bekommen?
In wenigen Jahrzehnten wird diese Gesellschaft so verbraucht sein, dass uns das noch alles mächtig auf den Kopf fallen wird.


----------



## Downsampler (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*



HudsonTheReal schrieb:


> Ich habe in der Freizeit sehr sehr viel gespielt und irgendwie hats mir nicht geschadet. Im Gegenteil. Umso mehr war ich mit dem PC in Kontakt, man hat Netzwerkparties gemacht, PCs verkabelt, war in Chats und musste Englisch sprechen, dies und das.......
> 
> ......aber ich war von klein auf auch eher interessiert und lötete/reparierte mein Walkman, mein Fahrrad, ich wollte selbstständig sein usw. Es gibt Menschen die mögen das, es gibt Menschen die sind lieber faul. Das ist so. Man kann die Menschen nicht zu irgendwas zwingen.
> 
> Jeder hat Fähigkeiten und muss den Menschen die Arbeit geben, wo diese am besten reinpassen und am besten aufblühen können. Wenn das dann der Fall ist, dann nützen diese der Gesellschaft am meisten und fühlen sich selbst am wohlsten aber ich weiß schon: Exportwahn über alles. Das kriegen wir noch als Rechnung zurück.



Joa und bezahlen darfst du die Rechnung danach auch noch.  Das fängt schon an bei der Nationalhymne "Einigkeit und Recht und Freiheit". Das sind die 3 Dinge, die es in diesem Staat niemals geben wird.


----------



## HudsonTheReal (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*



Downsampler schrieb:


> Joa und bezahlen darfst du die Rechnung danach auch noch.  Das fängt schon an bei der Nationalhymne "Einigkeit und Recht und Freiheit". Das sind die 3 Dinge, die es in diesem Staat niemals geben wird.



Warts ab! Im April/Mai wird in Frankreich gewählt. Dann ist die deutsche Oligarchie erledigt. Es wird folgen eine Panik, Arbeitslosigkeit, Armut (vieles davon haben wir schon jetzt). Dann wenn der Großteil betroffen sein wird, dann wird sich das ganze umkehren. Wobei Du Recht hast. Ob wir dann immer noch einig sein werden? Mal sehen.


----------



## Downsampler (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*

Divide et impera funktioniert schon seit Jahrtausenden. Mach dir da keine Hoffnung.

Wenn du was über die Zukunfst erfahren willst, dann schau dir "Idiocracy" an. Dabei kann man wenigstens noch darüber lachen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*

Jemanden, der so viel Unsinn verbreitet, sollte man ein 5cm breites Pflaster über den phonetischen Ausgang kleben ... .
Der Mann hat nicht die geringste Ahnung, was in seiner Behörde vor sich geht.

Bei einer solchen "Weiterbildung" hätte ich vorn stehen sollen, da ich durchgängig mehr Wissen hatte, als der Referent (Quereinsteiger).
Aber qualifiziertes Personal wird ja nicht eingestellt ... .

Es werden Millionen und Abermillionen unsinnig in Aktionismus verbrannt, anstatt die Leute zielgerichtet weiterzubilden.

Und wenn man nicht begreift, daß viele erst durch Spiele zum PC kommen, dann hat man wohl den falschen Job.


----------



## Freakless08 (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*

edit: gelöscht


----------



## amdahl (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*

Ich muss hier mal ein wenig auf die Bremse treten. Die Behauptung dass die Beschäftigung mit PC-Spielen zu mehr Kompetenz in Sachen IT führt setzt ähnliches Gießkannendenken voraus wie "Bewerbungstrainings" oder "IT-Kurse".
Natürlich geht bei einem kleinen Teil die Beschäftigung mit IT-Technik letzten Endes über das Gaming hinaus und man erwirbt sich tatsächlich brauchbare Kompetenzen. Also ein Werdegang 1)interessiert sich für PC-Spiele 2)will mehr über PCs an sich wissen 3)eignet sich IT-Kenntnisse an die auch im Beruf einen wirklichen Nutzen haben. Aber der Anteil bei dem das so funktioniert dürfte verschwindend gering sein.


----------



## Downsampler (31. Dezember 2016)

sethdiabolos schrieb:


> Ich bin derzeit leider in der Situation ohne Arbeit zu sein. Ich hatte Ende 2013-2014 einen belastungsbedingten Burnout (Führungskraft im Videospielbereich / Handlungsvollmacht /Budget 2-3 Mio. € p.A.) und hatte die Reisleine gezogen, bevor etwas Schlimmeres passiert. Ich bin gelernter Kaufmann im Einzelhandel und sehe in diesem Berufsfeld keine Zukunft für mich. Deswegen stellte ich die Anfrage wegen einer Umschulung zum Informatikkaufmann. Mein Argument war einerseits mein Burnout, worauf nicht eingegangen wurde und, dass der klassische Handel im Abschwung ist und digitale Märkte weiter ausgebaut werden. Da werden Leute benötigt meinte ich. Aussage der Frau im Jobcenter Kassel war:
> 
> 
> 
> Ja, was soll man darauf noch antworten?



Da würde mir schon etwas einfallen. Das schreibe ich aber hier nicht. Und das sage ich aus Gründen des Anstandes diesen armen Wichten auch nicht ins Gesicht. Ein gut formulierter Brief an diejenigen, die es Betrifft sollte da aber schon Abhilfe schaffen.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Jemanden, der so viel Unsinn verbreitet, sollte man ein 5cm breites Pflaster über den phonetischen Ausgang kleben ... .
> Der Mann hat nicht die geringste Ahnung, was in seiner Behörde vor sich geht.
> 
> Bei einer solchen "Weiterbildung" hätte ich vorn stehen sollen, da ich durchgängig mehr Wissen hatte, als der Referent (Quereinsteiger).
> ...



Postal - Bewerbungsgesprach - YouTube


----------



## SphinxBased (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*

Bundesagentur für Arbeit......öhöm hüstl.Sinnfreie Institution und mit völlig überzahlten Mitarbeitern besetzt.Die haben mir in meinem Leben nicht EINMAL einen Job vermittelt und lassen echt nur dumme Sachen vom Stapel.Fälschen ihre Zahlen und gehen mit den Steuergeldern um als wären es ihre.Weg damit, genauso wie die GEZ und das ganze Packvolk der Regierung!!!!


----------



## DeiNaGoN (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*

Ui, die Diskussion hier ist ja richtig explodiert, während ich nicht reingeschaut habe. Ich kann nur all jenen sagen, die meiner kleinen Gleichung "Computerspiele = IT-Kurs + Englisch lernen" nicht zustimmen wollten, dass die Betonung da ganz klar auf dem Satzteil "wenn man es _ernsthaft_ betreibt". Klar lernt dabei nicht eben mal tiefere Programmierkenntnisse oder ähnliches. Aber das tut man mit irgendwelchen vierwöchigen IT-Kursen, wie von Herrn Weise vorgeschlagen, auch nicht. Man muss sich da ja nur angucken, wer wohl die gemeinten Erklärungsempfänger sind: Langzeitarbeitslose mit wenig Vorbildung. Da geht es mehr um so Sachen wie "Wo ist der Anschaltknopf" oder "Was ist ein Word/Windows/$random_programm". 

Im Übrigen finde ich die Aufregung hier ein bisschen überzogen. Klar, da steht "Computerspiele" in Verbindung mit Arbeitslosigkeit/Zeitverschwendung, damit kann man ein PC-Games-Hardwareforum wunderbar triggern (Idiotenbuzzword des Jahres in einem Post unterbringen: Check!), aber da hätte genauso gut stehen können: 

"Und da kann ich jedem einzelnen nur die gute Empfehlung geben, sich darauf einstellen. Da müssen die Menschen entscheiden, ob sie _Eierschaukeln / Fernsehglotzen / Nasebohren / die Decke anschauen_ machen oder einen IT-Kurs belegen und ob sie in der Freizeit auch mal Englisch lernen."

Für Herrn Weise scheinen halt Computerspiele ein Synonym für unproduktive Zeitverschwendung zu sein. Das erste Assoziativum, das ihm in den Sinn kam. Aber das dürfte wohl keinesfalls ausschließlich zu sehen sein und eher seinem Alter geschuldet sein. Daraus einen Angriff auf die Gaming-Community herzustellen, halte ich doch für etwas überzogen.


----------



## takan (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*

tja, englisch lernen ist halt angebracht. der rest kommt von selbst. 

ich kann zwar auch kein englisch, aber learning by doing. ob cs oder arma. englisch ist geil.


----------



## wuselsurfer (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*



DeiNaGoN schrieb:


> Aber das dürfte wohl keinesfalls ausschließlich zu sehen sein und eher seinem Alter geschuldet sein. .


Ähem, das ist eine Beleidigung aller, die genauso alt und älter sind und nicht so einen Dummfug absondern und teilweise weit mehr in der Birne haben als dieser überbezahlte Schwätzer.

Die Vermittlungsquote der Arbeitsagentur liegt meines Wissens nach immer noch weit unter 10%.
Was sagt uns das?
90% der Ausgaben sind rausgeworfenes Geld.

Das scheint aber im Hirn vom Hern Oberst d.R. nicht so richtig anzukommen.
Da hat Spielen als kreativer Vorgang keine entsprechende Befehlskette.



takan schrieb:


> tja, englisch lernen ist halt angebracht. der rest kommt von selbst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Von selbst kommt gar nichts.

Da steckt harte Arbeit dahinter.


----------



## DeiNaGoN (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ähem, das ist eine Beleidigung aller, die genauso alt und älter sind und nicht so einen Dummfug absondern und teilweise weit mehr in der Birne haben als dieser überbezahlte Schwätzer.



Das sehe ich nicht so, ich habe die Aussage nicht umsonst in den Konjunktiv gesetzt und das Wörtchen "eher" verwendet. Ich habe nur eine Vermutung angestellt. Da steht nicht: "Er ist alt und versteht deswegen nichts von IT, wie alle Alten." 

Only sith deal in absolutes.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*

Nebenbei am Rande, es ist doch wenigstens sinnvoller wenn man am heimischen Herd zockt, oder was auch immer anstatt in der freien Pampa womöglich nur ******* bauen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*



DeiNaGoN schrieb:


> Das sehe ich nicht so, ich habe die Aussage nicht umsonst in den Konjunktiv gesetzt und das Wörtchen "eher" verwendet. Ich habe nur eine Vermutung angestellt. Da steht nicht: "Er ist alt und versteht deswegen nichts von IT, wie alle Alten."


Ich sehe das so.

Und ich kenne die AA schon länger, auch das weltfremde Geschwätz der Führungskräfte.


----------



## Terracresta (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*

Mit der Aussage hat er sich gleich als erster für English- und IT-Kurse gemeldet, anstatt seinen eigenen Hobbies zu frönen. Er scheint zu glauben, dass in kürze ein Schalter umgelegt und alle Unternehmen von analoger auf digitale Verwaltung umgestellt werden. Wenn ich schon so bekloppte Schlagworte wie Wirtschaft 4.0 lese...
Es werden auch nicht plötzlich 1,5 Millionen Jobs wegfallen und durch IT-Jobs ersetzt werden. Durch Automatisierung werden weniger Arbeitskräfte benötigt, sonst würde eine Automatisierung auch keinen Sinn ergeben. Ziel der Automatisierung sollte zudem Arbeitserleichterung und Reduzierung der Wochenarbeitszeit sein. Da denen natürlich das Wohl der Bevölkerung am Arsch vorbei geht, denken die nicht mal an diese Möglichkeit. Wir leben nicht um zu arbeiten, wir arbeiten um zu leben! 

Schon schlimm wie die Politik mit unseren Steuergeldern umgeht und sie mit vollen Händen zum Fenster rauswerfen. Z.B. werden Rüstungsfirmen einfach bezahlt, obwohl sie Jahre länger zum liefern benötigen, dann mehr Geld wollen und das Gelieferte Mangelware ist. In der Wirtschaft würden Vertragsstrafen fällig, aber die Regierung zahlt einfach die höheren Kosten, was schon von unabhängigen Untersuchungen bemängelt wurde. Dieser Typ ist teil eines Systems, das seine Untertanen behandelt wie früher der Adel die Bauern. Früher kam halt ab und zu eine Kutsche vorbei und sammelte Steuern in Form von Naturalien und heute gehts direkt vom Lohn. Laut Studien arbeiten wir im Schnitt 7 Monate im Jahr nur für den Staat.


----------



## SinCity (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*

Perfekte aussage. Ganz genau, so is es


----------



## Zundnadel (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*

Weise Worte eines Weisen Bürokraten der seit 15 jahren seine eigene Behörde erfolglos mit Software halbwegs zu modernisieren versucht.
Aber mal im Ernst, als Informatiker ist man genauso schnell erfolglos auf Jobsuche wie in der Gastronomie und im Horizontalen Gewerbe.
So etwa ab 30 .


----------



## Defenz0r (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*

Ja und bei mir ist das schon jetzt. Die Arbeitgeber lehnen mich wegen meines Werdegangs ab und wahrscheinlich auch wegen meiner Behinderung (was Sie sicherlich nicht sagen duerfen)
Bin seit nem Jahr auf Jobsuche... An Faehigkeiten mangelt es sicher nicht. Auto darf ich ja auch keines fahren.
Bei meiner Selbststaendigkeit kommt nicht genug rum.

Hab uebrigens nen Schnitt von 1,2 hingelegt und die beste Wertung fuer die Ausbildung in Baden-Wuerttemberg hingelegt...


----------



## azzih (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*

Das is natürlich ********, kenne selbst jemanden mit Behinderung der eigentlich ganz clever ist und der tut sich auch sehr schwer bei der Jobsuche.

Aber ist net nur bei Leuten mit Einschränkungen schwierig. Wenn du "normal" ein Job suchst mit Bewerbungen und Assessment Centern ist die Jobsuche eine verdammte Qual und kann ewig dauern. Und das trotz des angeblichen Fachkräftemangels. 
Mit VitaminB an den richtigen Stellen dagegen bekommt man in der Regel direkt nen Job oder kann sich auf Sachen bewerben die so gar nicht ausgeschrieben waren.

Generell hab ich das Gefühl das vor allem der erste Schritt in einen Job sehr schwierig ist. Wenn man erstmal vernünftig wo arbeitet, öffnen sich automatisch wieder ne ganze Anzahl an neuen Türen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*

Diskriminierung usw. sind ja nix neues auf dem Arbeitsmarkt. Ich selber bekam einen guten Job nicht weil sich unser Teamleiter und der Personalrat nicht riechen konnten. 


> Generell hab ich das Gefühl das vor allem der erste Schritt in einen Job sehr schwierig ist.


Dafür reicht ja schon ein Lebenslauf aus der nicht Blütenrein ist oder ab einem gewissen Alter wird kräftig ausgesiebt


----------



## Leob12 (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*



azzih schrieb:


> Mit VitaminB an den richtigen Stellen dagegen bekommt man in der Regel direkt nen Job oder kann sich auf Sachen bewerben die so gar nicht ausgeschrieben waren.


Genauso ist es. Wenn ich alleine in meinem Bekanntenkreis nachsehe, wer dort alles einen Job hat weil jemand irgendwen gekannt hat, da bewahrheitet sich das Sprichwort "Wichtig ist, dass man jemanden kennt" wieder. Finde ich ehrlich gesagt schade, lässt sich aber schwer verhindern. Aktuell profitiere ich auch davon, denn durch eine Bekannte komme ich auch an Job die nirgends ausgeschrieben sind, solange man halt selbst danach sucht.


----------



## DaXXes (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*

Englisch lernen und IT-Kurse? Macht man das heutzutage nicht schon in der Grundschule?


----------



## Leob12 (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*



DaXXes schrieb:


> Englisch lernen und IT-Kurse? Macht man das heutzutage nicht schon in der Grundschule?


Englisch? Guter Witz xD 
Wenn man Glück hat lernt man ein bisschen was, wenn man Pech hat sagt die Lehrerin man kann statt "th" ruhig "f" sagen^^


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Englisch? Guter Witz xD
> Wenn man Glück hat lernt man ein bisschen was, wenn man Pech hat sagt die Lehrerin man kann statt "th" ruhig "f" sagen^^


War bei uns jedenfalls nicht so vielleicht einen schlechten Lehrer erwischt?


----------



## Leob12 (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*



Hobbybastler1997 schrieb:


> War bei uns jedenfalls nicht so vielleicht einen schlechten Lehrer erwischt?


Schau bzw sprich mit Lehrern die eine Klasse der 5. Schulstufe unterrichten, da gibts Unterschiede wie Tag und Nacht.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Schau bzw sprich mit Lehrern die eine Klasse der 5. Schulstufe unterrichten, da gibts Unterschiede wie Tag und Nacht.



Sag ich ja verallgemeinern kann man das nicht.


----------



## N3cronomicon (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Ah, moin Frank, auch schon wach? Wie wäre es denn wenn du mal weniger Arbeitslose in sinnlose Maßnahmen steckst? Ich zb. hab meinen von euch finanzierten "IT-Lehrgang" schon vor ca. 18 Jahren gemacht. Wie ich aus meinem Bekanntenkreis erfahre, steckt ihr die Leute heute lieber in eine relativ sinnlose *Zwangs*-Schulungen (keine Teilnahme = Sperre), in der sie zb. in 2-4 Wochen lernen wie man sich bewirbt. Einer der Codenamen lautet glaube "Individuelles Jobcoaching". Und individuell meint hier, das zb. 15-20 Leute pro Klassenzimmer bei einem externen Dienstleister von 8 bis 15 Uhr am PC sitzen, und dort tun können was sie wollen (primär surfen), so lange sie 1 Bewerbung am Tag schreiben. Und dann kommt 1-2x die Woche eine Delegation von verschiedenen Zeitarbeitsfirmen, ... .... Wenn man am Ende eh alles selbst machen muß, dann brauch man auch kein Arbeitsamt, geschweige denn irgendwelche sinnlosen Gurkenkurse.
> 
> Sich dann hinzustellen und sowas wie "lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele" zu sagen, das ist mMn schon dreist. Korrekt wäre eher "*lieber IT-Kurs als Bullshit-Maßnahme*".



OMFG, das unterschreibe ich direkt!
Wenn man sich in so ´nem Post schon fast zu 100% wieder findet.... O.o

Gebt dem Mann ´nen Orden für punktgenaues Posten! Leider trifft genau DAS hier im oben zitierten zu.


----------



## MySound (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Englisch? Guter Witz xD
> Wenn man Glück hat lernt man ein bisschen was, wenn man Pech hat sagt die Lehrerin man kann statt "th" ruhig "f" sagen^^



Also die Englisch-Lehrer damals auf unserer Schule waren echt gut. Und das ist schon... lass mich mal zählen.... 16 Jahre (OMG) her.
Hatte damals auch LK Englisch und das war fürs spätere Berufsleben (Automobilindustrie) sicher nicht ganz falsch.

Aber zum Thema: Ich kenne genügend, die Jammern, aber nix tun.
Dafür gibt es aber auch viele, die wollen, aber denen Steine in den Weg gelegt werden.

Und bevor man schlaue Sprüche raus haut sollte man mal sehen was im eigenen "Unternehmen" falsch läuft.


----------



## INU.ID (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur fÃ¼r Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*



Zwiebo schrieb:


> Das 1,5 Millionen Jobs weg fallen glaube ich gerne, aber das auch 1,5 neue entstehen glaube nicht. Alles was digitalisiert bzw automatisiert werden kann, wird doch in der Regel so eingerichtet, das weniger, mehr machen können. Oder denke ich da falsch? Natürlich entstehen auch neue Jobs, aber nicht so viele und meistens nur für eine Bildungsstufe höher geeignet.



Und genau so ist es. Eines der prominentesten Beispiele dürften die Schweißer sein. In der Industrie wurden quasi restlos alle durch Schweißroboter ersetzt. In manchen Bereichen (zb. Automobilbau) gibt es heute nicht einen menschlichen Schweißer mehr. Lackierer, wurden hier ebenfalls alle durch Industrieroboter ersetzt. Und das könnte man jetzt noch ewig fortsetzen.

Das alleine ist ja auch kein Problem. Aber der Mensch ist ja nicht nur auf der Welt, um zu produzieren und zu konsumieren (Sinn des Lebens). Ist doch toll wenn immer mehr Maschinen statt Menschen arbeiten. Das Problem ist unser "System". Wir haben uns ein System geschaffen, das nur dann bestehen kann, wenn alle konsumieren (und zwar immer mehr). Und um den Konsum zu finanzieren, brauch man Geld, also muß jeder Arbeiten. Und hier kommt wieder das A-Amt ins Spiel. Hatte man hier vor zb. 30 Jahren noch die Zeit, sich um den Einzelnen zu "kümmern", geht es heute primär darum ihn irgendwie und so schnell wie möglich wieder unterzubringen. Die Ansprüche des Einzelnen spielen immer weniger eine Rolle, Hauptsache Arbeit.

Dabei ist es doch einfachste Logik, dass durch die Automatisierung es nur eine Frage der Zeit ist, bist dieses System kippt. Auf der einen Seite braucht es stetiges Wachstum bzgl. Konsum (immer mehr Menschen müssen immer mehr konsumieren), auf der anderen Seite kann man gar nicht so viele neue Jobs erzeugen, wie durch die Automatisierung wegfallen. Wie ein intelligenter Mensch mal sagte: "Das du noch einen Job hast hat nur einen Grund, du bist für deinen Chef im Moment noch günstiger als eine Maschine"





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kYIfeZcXA9U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Rein von der Logik her müsste der Mensch eigentlich froh sein, dass er immer weniger arbeiten muss. Blöd wird es lediglich dann, wenn er in einem System lebt, welches Arbeit als Grundlage für ein akzeptables Leben voraussetzt. Und genau daran muß sich etwas ändern. Computer und Maschinen/Roboter werden exponentiell "besser", entsprechend werden sie Menschen ihre Jobs zunehmend schneller wegnehmen. Dazu kommt, dass eine Maschine nicht einen Arbeitsplatz ersetzt, sondern (je nach Bereich) direkt 10, oder auch mal 20. Klar, eine Zeit lang kann man dagegen ankämpfen, aber man muß schon sehr  dämlich sein, wenn man glaubt diesen "Kampf" könnte man gewinnen.

Man sollte so langsam mal darüber nachdenken, wie man das System so aktualisiert, das Arbeit nicht mehr das Zentrum der Existenz ist. Und vor allem, wie man mal die freiwillige Komponente in den Fokus rückt. Die meisten müssen sich doch, wenn wir mal ehrlich sind, in die Arbeit zwingen. Die Rate fürs Auto, oder fürs Haus, die Angst das zu verlieren was man sich schon aufgebaut hat, dass ist es doch, was die meisten Menschen zur Arbeit "motiviert".

Das bedingungslose Grundeinkommen wäre hier zb. eine machbare Lösung. Und machbar deswegen, weil man genau damit auf der anderen Seite auch sehr viel Geld einsparen würde, welches heute dadurch verschleudert wird, dass man krampfhaft versucht dieses alte System am laufen zu halten. Das Arbeitsamt hätte weniger "Zwangs-Kunden", und könnte sich wieder besser um die eigentlichen Kunden kümmern. Es würden viel weniger Arbeiter bzw. Menschen allgemein (zb. Stress bedingt) krank werden. Usw...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CNF9U_Bvo50

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=csnxJFQw98k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Basic income and other ways to fix capitalism | Federico Pistono | TEDxHaarlem - YouTube

Why we should give everyone a basic income | Rutger Bregman | TEDxMaastricht - YouTube


----------



## Threshold (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur fÃ¼r Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Auf der einen Seite braucht es stetiges Wachstum bzgl. Konsum (immer mehr Menschen müssen immer mehr konsumieren), auf der anderen Seite kann man gar nicht so viele neue Jobs erzeugen, wie durch die Automatisierung wegfallen. Wie ein intelligenter Mensch mal sagte: "Das du noch einen Job hast hat nur einen Grund, du bist für deinen Chef im Moment noch günstiger als eine Maschine"



Das stetige Wachstum brauchst du ja eigentlich nur, weil jemand die stetig steigende Zinslast erwirtschaften muss, die die Staaten durch ihre Schulden bezahlen müssen und die einzig den Kapitalbesitzern zu Gute kommt.
Dieses System muss man beenden.


----------



## wuselsurfer (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur fÃ¼r Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Dabei ist es doch einfachste Logik, dass durch die Automatisierung es nur eine Frage der Zeit ist, bist dieses System kippt. Auf der einen Seite braucht es stetiges Wachstum bzgl. Konsum (immer mehr Menschen müssen immer mehr konsumieren), auf der anderen Seite kann man gar nicht so viele neue Jobs erzeugen, wie durch die Automatisierung wegfallen. .


Das systemimmanente Streben nach immer profitabler Produktion frißt nun mal die Arbeitsplätze.



INU.ID schrieb:


> Das bedingungslose Grundeinkommen wäre hier zb. eine machbare Lösung. Und machbar deswegen, weil man genau damit auf der anderen Seite auch sehr viel Geld einsparen würde, welches heute dadurch verschleudert wird, dass man krampfhaft versucht dieses alte System am laufen zu halten. Das Arbeitsamt hätte weniger "Zwangs-Kunden", und könnte sich wieder besser um die eigentlichen Kunden kümmern. Es würden viel weniger Arbeiter bzw. Menschen allgemein (zb. Stress bedingt) krank werden. Usw... .


Wenn man aber nur vier Jahre lang im Voraus für die eigen Tasche denken kann ... .



Threshold schrieb:


> Dieses System muss man beenden.


Das kannst Du mal den Banken erzählen.
Hoffentlich kannst Du schnell laufen.


----------



## INU.ID (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur fÃ¼r Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das stetige Wachstum brauchst du ja eigentlich nur, weil jemand die stetig steigende Zinslast erwirtschaften muss, die die Staaten durch ihre Schulden bezahlen müssen und die einzig den Kapitalbesitzern zu Gute kommt. Dieses System muss man beenden.


Damit änderst du aber nichts am Kern des Systems, sondern klebst lediglich auf eine kleine Stelle (Finanzen/Geld) einen kleinen Flicken. Es ging mir ja primär um den "Irrglauben" der Mensch sei zum (zwangs-) arbeiten geboren. Oder darum, das viele glauben ein BGE könnten wir uns nicht leisten, dabei ist es genau andersherum, das fehlen eines solchen verursacht unterm Strich mindestens die gleichen, wenn nicht sogar noch mehr, Kosten. Zwangsarbeit ist per Definition eine Arbeit, die man unter Androhung einer Strafe und gegen seinen Willen macht. Und das fängt für viele Menschen nicht erst beim Arbeitsamt an.


----------



## Nightslaver (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur fÃ¼r Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das stetige Wachstum brauchst du ja eigentlich nur, weil jemand die stetig steigende Zinslast erwirtschaften muss, die die Staaten durch ihre Schulden bezahlen müssen und die einzig den Kapitalbesitzern zu Gute kommt.
> Dieses System muss man beenden.



Eine Änderung wäre im Grunde sogar vergleichsweise simpel erzielbar.
Wer zu Lebzeiten durch eine Idee und Arbeit ein Vermögen erwirtschaftet kann das bis zu seinem Ableben behalten. Wer stirbt desen Vermögen fließt zurück an Staat und seine Bevölkerung. 
So würde man Erbkapital das im Grunde nicht arbeitet verhindern.

 Leider nur liegt das nicht im Interesse derjenigen die im Besitz großer Kapitalvermögen sind.


----------



## Threshold (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur fÃ¼r Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Leider nur liegt das nicht im Interesse derjenigen die im Besitz großer Kapitalvermögen sind.



Das ist das große Problem. 
Interessant ist ja, dass die Medien es schaffen -- auch alles reiche Familien -- die Bevölkerung so zu beeinflussen, dass sie eine Politik wählen, die gegen sie gerichtet ist. Schon komisch.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*

Nicht nur die Medien. Es sind in erster Linie die Parteien (ob nun CDU, SPD, AfD, CSU, Grüne... das ganze "Establishment" eben), die den Wählern weismachen für sie da zu sein.


----------



## Alreech (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Chef der Bundesagentur fÃ¼r Arbeit: lieber IT-Kurs als Computerspiele*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das stetige Wachstum brauchst du ja eigentlich nur, weil jemand die stetig steigende Zinslast erwirtschaften muss, die die Staaten durch ihre Schulden bezahlen müssen und die einzig den Kapitalbesitzern zu Gute kommt.
> Dieses System muss man beenden.


Wenn die Anzahl der Menschen stetig wächst ist auch stetiges Wachstum der Wirtschaft nötig um deren Grundbedürfnisse zu erfüllen. 9 Milliarden Menschen brauchen mehr Dienstleistungen und Güter als 7 oder 8 Milliarden.
Wenn die Ansprüche der Menschen stetig wachsen ist auch ein stetiges Wachstum nötig. Sind die Grundbedürfnisse erfüllt kommen andere Bedürfnisse. Zuerst sind sie mit einem Dach über dem Kopf zufrieden, dann wollen sie was anderes.
Um stetiges Wachstum zu vermeiden muß die Gemeinschaft deswegen die Reproduktion und die Bedürfnisse ihrer Mitglieder kontrollieren.


----------

